# Lekarze > Forum dermatologiczne >  pojedyncze swedzace krostki na ciele

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie, 
jestem nowa na tym forum. Postanowiłam zwrócić się ze swoim problemem tutaj, bo już nie wiem co o tym wszystkim myśleć. Otóż mój problem wygląda tak: Od około 5 dni coś mnie gryzie. Przynajmniej tak mi się wydawało - mam kota, za oknem jest dużo zapchlonych kotów, dlatego myślałam, że to mogą być pchełki. Drapałam się, ale nic wielkiego z tego nie wychodziło - prócz pojedynczych malutkich krosteczek. Nie mają żadnych strupków, nie są ropne. Byłam przekonana, że to pchły, wypsikaliśmy wszystko w domu. Wątpliwości zaczęły się, kiedy mój chłopak powiedział mi, że też się drapie, twierdzi, że zaczął się drapać jego malutki braciszek początkowo. Nikt z nas nie ma większych krostek, grudek czy bąbli. To malutkie krosteczki które znikają, jak już się ich nie drapie. Wróciłam właśnie od lekarza, dostałam Tetrix cream, pani wykluczyła mi pasożyty i podejrzewa, że to na tle alergicznym. Wtedy problem przeniósł się na moje tabletki antykoncepcyjne, które dopiero zaczęłam brać pierwszy raz w życiu - dopiero 8 tabletek. Poszłam do ginekologa, stwierdził, że najprawdopodobniej moje dolegliwości są od hormonów. Tabletki nazywają się Naraya. W skutkach ubocznych jest napisane, że może występować świąd i wysypki. To ma sens, tylko w dalszym ciągu nie jestem przekonana co do tego, że przyczyną są tabletki. Przecież to się wzięło od małego braciszka chłopaka, później miał chłopak i ja. Dziś dokładnie przyjrzę się, czy nasze objawy są takie same, bo możliwe, że mamy co innego, może to u nich są pchły - mają psa, który często przebywa na dworze, a u mnie może przyczyną są tabletki. Nie wiem już nic... Chłopak przyjeżdża dziś do mnie na weekend i obawiam się.

----------


## Krzysztof

Witam
Tak jak pani wspomniała tego typu objaw może wystąpić w przypadku stosowania tabletek hormonalnych, ale po pierwsze występuje to rzadko, a po drugie jeśli dolegliwości są podobne u kilku osób, przyczyn raczej należy szukać gdzie indziej. Przyczyną tych objawów jak najbardziej mogą być pchły. Proponuję również zwrócić uwagę, czy nie stosowaliście tego samego proszku do prania, płynu do kąpieli lub jakiegokolwiek kosmetyku.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Niestety tamten krem nie pomógł. Jeszcze wtedy, gdy pisałam ten post nie było tak źle jak teraz. Mnie dalej wszystko swędzi, ale krostki znikają, ale mój chłopak ma najgorszej. Pod pachą zaczęły robić mu się duże strupy, które są ciągle mokre, teraz ma dość dużą ranę. Boli go, a bywa nawet, że koszulka przykleja się do rany, bo ciągle rana jest mokra. Smarujemy cały czas, różnymi kremami ale nie chce się goić. Problem pojawił się również na twarzy - myśleliśmy, że to po goleniu, ale zbyt długo się trzyma. Do dermatologa ciężko się dostać, byliśmy jak najszybciej ponownie u lekarza, dał nam Crotamiton na świerzb, ale w dalszym ciągu nie przechodzi. Nie wiemy już co robić... Te strupy nie chcą zasychać. W dodatku dziś rano wyskoczyła mi jedna krostka na samym czubku nosa. Wygląda jak zimno trochę, ale równocześnie jak strupy mojego chlopaka. Nie wiem co robić, jak mi się to powiększy to nie będę mogła nawet z domu wyjść. Co mamy robić ???? :-(

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wiesz co, najlepiej iść do dermatologa w większym mieście, a jeszcze lepiej od razu do szpitala na dermatologie. Dermatolog od razu zbada na "dzień dobry". Poza tym, ja na ogólne rany stosowałem "Tribiotic" (chyba tak się pisze) na drugi dzień rany już - nie było. Też mam podobny problem, miałem świerzb, i po leczeniu w szpitalu rany goją mi się od 5-7 miesięcy, podejrzewam, iż to jest skutek uboczny leczenia maścią taką straszną  :Smile:  Jeżeli będziesz już na konkretnych badaniach, upomnij się(to zazwyczaj tylko [chyba] w szpitalu) żeby zbadali bakterie z tych ran. Mi tak zrobili, i stwierdzili, że wyhodowałem sobie niezłe "coś", i kiedy lekarz ma pojęcie z czym ma do czynienia, szybko coś zdziała. A powiedz mi, czy z tych ran.. Może inaczej, czy te rany podchodzą ropą? Czy swędzi Cię pomiędzy palcami u rąk? I czy nasilenie swądu jest najbardziej w NOCY kiedy już się kładziesz spać. Pytam się pod kątem świerzba, ale świerzb nie występuje na twarzy. Ale napisz mi to. I najważniejsze, nie stosujcie kremów/maści itp. jeżeli nie wiesz, na co jesteś chora (chodzi mi o te krostki) bo skąd można wiedzieć, że to nie pogarsza sprawy. I zrób tak: Kołdrę za okno, wszystkie ciuchy wyprać I WYPRASOWAĆ!!! ok, do usłyszenia.

----------

